# My Miracle



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I've tried just about EVERYTHING to treat my seriously chronic IBS-C (except for anti-ds).Huge amounts of magnesium citrate helped, but still, sometimes it didn't, and if I don't have a significant BM everyday, I get severe abdominal pains.What I've just discovered is so simple I can't believe I've been suffering for so long without trying itAPAYA!I eat a small wedge of fresh papaya before bedtime and....miracles!Seems it's a natural digestive aid, packed with enzymes.Just google "papaya, digestion" and read all about it.Let me know if this helps any of you too!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

That's so funny - just a few weeks ago my colonic irrigation lady recommended a new product to me that's basically pureed papaya (the product name is Caricol for anyone interested). I've ordered some but will be trying my Resolor first seeing as I've been waiting for it for so long! But that's fantastic news and really encouraging. I'm so pleased for you!







Can I ask what your symptoms were like before?


----------



## ChrisJenas (Apr 15, 2010)

kiwi is another fruit which seems to help me tremedously with my constipation


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll also try kiwi.Claire- Without the papaya I'm reliant on mag citrate 1200mg a day and that doesn't always help. Without anything it can be 2 weeks before a BM and tremendous pains in the meantime.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Lookin said:


> Thanks, I'll also try kiwi.Claire- Without the papaya I'm reliant on mag citrate 1200mg a day and that doesn't always help. Without anything it can be 2 weeks before a BM and tremendous pains in the meantime.


That sounds a lot like me. I haven't tried magnesium citrate though as they don't prescribe that over here, but I've been through every medication in the book with either no results, or results that diminished over time. How long have you been eating the papaya? It will be interesting to know if it has a lasting effect. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Mag citrate is a supplement, bought OTC at drugstores.I'm on my second week of papaya. It has to be fresh papaya though, not over ripe.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Lookin said:


> Mag citrate is a supplement, bought OTC at drugstores.I'm on my second week of papaya. It has to be fresh papaya though, not over ripe.


Ah right, it's funny that so many people seem to have good results with magnesium in one form or another and yet I've never had a single doctor mention it to me!The supplement that I was recommended is a papaya puree, very concentrated, and you take up to 3 sachets a day. I'm currently keeping it as my back-up plan for if my new wonder drug turns out not to be so wonderful! I find that keeping my options open helps me stay positive - I've had so many occasions of putting all my eggs in one basket and being devastated when a new medication or supplement didn't work.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

The Caricol sounds interesting, but I think there's more to fresh papaya than just its enzymes because I've tried papaya enzymes before and they're nothing compared to the real thing.Regular docs don't seem to even know much about magnesium from my experience. I read about it in a holistic medicine book.Always a good idea to keep your options open. If one med doesn't help you'll eventually find one that does. Patience is key!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

BTW, the Resolor sounds very promising!Let us know how it works for you!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this. So far, the papaya has been very helpfulfor me as well. I hope it will continue.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

STILL WORKING!







What a relief....But now I'm beginning to worry- what will I do when papaya season is over?!?!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lookin' - great news for you. This might sound silly but how big is the wedge of papaya you take? I am going to try it and I want to make sure that I am taking enough.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

The amount I take is about proportional to the size of my hand, if that's any indication.I say better to err on the side of taking too much at first, then find what your ideal portion is.Good luck idkwia!Let me know if it helps you as well.


----------

